# Special DirecTV Masters' Amen Corner Package of Channels.



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

I just heard that DirecTV will be offering dedicated channels for the Masters that will focus on Amen Corner (Holes 11-13). This will be similar to NASCAR Hotpass...but for free. Anyone else heard about this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DBEX said:


> I just heard that DirecTV will be offering dedicated channels for the Masters that will focus on Amen Corner (Holes 11-13). This will be similar to NASCAR Hotpass...but for free. Anyone else heard about this?


That is the first I have heard of it..

Do you have a link?


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Reported in USA Today this morning, there will be two channels dedicated to certain holes, each. .


----------



## dunn28 (Jan 24, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is the first I have heard of it..
> 
> Do you have a link?


Unable to post link, but see USA Today Online, Sports Section, Michael Hiestand article. Full coverage.


----------



## Philby (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's the link to the article -

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/columnist/hiestand-tv/2008-02-19-hiestand-masters_N.htm


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds cool. If it's in HD I'll watch it.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

There ya go. Once you have watched golf in HD, it's nearly impossible to tolerate it in SD. Imagine - the grass actually has individual blades, instead of looking like a crayon drawing.



SPACEMAKER said:


> Sounds cool. If it's in HD I'll watch it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> There ya go. Once you have watched golf in HD, it's nearly impossible to tolerate it in SD. Imagine - the grass actually has individual blades, instead of looking like a crayon drawing.


I used to hate watching golf on TV - since we got HD a few years back I can't seem to change the channel. It's... just... so... beautiful. :eek2:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I used to hate watching golf period, until I started playing. Same with (brace yourself) billiards. Gad, I couldn't imagine anything more boring that that, until we got our own table. Now, if they can just show that in HD, too..... 



tcusta00 said:


> I used to hate watching golf on TV - since we got HD a few years back I can't seem to change the channel. It's... just... so... beautiful. :eek2:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> I used to hate watching golf period, until I started playing. Same with (brace yourself) billiards. Gad, I couldn't imagine anything more boring that that, until we got our own table. Now, if they can just show that in HD, too.....


Cmon dont forget tennis in HD, nothing better than seeing every little fiber on the ball. HD makes everything better, even going to the dentist. :lol:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, I'll agree with that. Especially women's tennis....



jodyguercio said:


> Cmon dont forget tennis in HD, nothing better than seeing every little fiber on the ball. HD makes everything better, even going to the dentist. :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Hey, I'll agree with that. Especially women's tennis....


Back in the day. Chris Everett in HD, yummy....


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Cool service, and it's free, to boot!

I remember watching the first Masters in HD. It must have been 2002 or 2003. CBS' coverage was limited but it made my eyes pop out of my head. My, how far we've come in half a dozen years.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jeff, I'd agree with you that once you start playing golf it also becomes more interesting to watch. I guess my interest in playing the game really coincided with the dawn of HD in my home.

Tennis and women's golf still bore me... but the likes of Sharapova and Gulbis in HD make for good reasons to pause while channel surfing


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Sort of a Golf-cam or Master's-cam, but with announcers.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

didn't they have a MIX channel for the masters last year? I'm almost positive they did. If it wasn't the masters then maybe the us open?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

byron said:


> didn't they have a MIX channel for the masters last year? I'm almost positive they did. If it wasn't the masters then maybe the us open?


Was the Masters, I remember it.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

This is great news! I think the Masters is the only tournament that I will become mesmorized watching. I really like having dedicated channels to specific holes. It becomes a similar experience to attending the tournament. Minus, the cheezy mirror box to see over the crowds! 

pf


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

byron said:


> didn't they have a MIX channel for the masters last year? I'm almost positive they did. If it wasn't the masters then maybe the us open?





DCSholtis said:


> Was the Masters, I remember it.


I know they had it for the US Open. If they did have coverage for the Masters, though, I don't seem to remember it.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1012949&highlight=

EDIT: I do remember, though, that there was coverage of Amen Corner and Featured Groups online either at CBS's website or Masters.org.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Philby said:


> Here's the link to the article -
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/columnist/hiestand-tv/2008-02-19-hiestand-masters_N.htm


So the MIX Channel will only have "Featured Holes" instead of following "Featured Groups", as well?

I hate to admit it, but when I watch a tournament on TV, I only seem to be interested in how Tiger is doing. Having a dedicated channel on his group would be great.

Then again, 99.9% of the national broadcast coverage shows him anyway, so I guess no big deal there.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

byron said:


> didn't they have a MIX channel for the masters last year? I'm almost positive they did. If it wasn't the masters then maybe the us open?


Nope, this is the first time the Masters has allowed something like this to happen on television. It's been in the works for a long time...years. Folks here are very excited.


----------



## Blackz06 (Mar 6, 2007)

When Tiger's in a major I guarentee that everone of Tiger's 70+/- shots will be shown live. I liked when they did the webcast last year. Can't wait to see it on D*.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> So the MIX Channel will only have "Featured Holes" instead of following "Featured Groups", as well?
> 
> I hate to admit it, but when I watch a tournament on TV, I only seem to be interested in how Tiger is doing. Having a dedicated channel on his group would be great.
> 
> Then again, 99.9% of the national broadcast coverage shows him anyway, so I guess no big deal there.


Funny thing is I would like to see someone other than Tiger once in a while.
Watching golf has become watching Tiger.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Having the bandwith to play with makes a world of difference. Just think of the possibilities D11 will allow. It's a good time to be with D*.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a link that describes each view and also has a picture of it on the left side:

http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20080220006180&newsLang=en


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Did anyone notice the part of the article that CBS doesn't mind if D* is showing their feed "Because DirecTV will air CBS' commercials, you'll count in CBS' TV ratings".


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Having the bandwith to play with makes a world of difference. Just think of the possibilities D11 will allow. It's a good time to be with D*.


I don't think D11 will be on line in time for the tournament.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

DBEX said:


> I don't think D11 will be on line in time for the tournament.


but 119 and 110 will be nearly empty
huge band width


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> I know they had it for the US Open. If they did have coverage for the Masters, though, I don't seem to remember it.
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1012949&highlight=
> 
> EDIT: I do remember, though, that there was coverage of Amen Corner and Featured Groups online either at CBS's website or Masters.org.


+1

It was the US Open. Seems like DirecTV might be making a push to offer A LOT more golf coverage. Pretty sweet IMO.

Now if we just had DLB in the HR2x's, this would be PERFECT!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool.. looking forward to it. CBS always does a nice job with their HD golf telecasts.. if only NBC could learn from CBS's example.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Satracer,

Any news on whether or not some of the coverage on the "Featured Holes" will focus on the dialogue between the golfers and their caddies?

It would be pretting interesting to hear the thoughts and strategies on how they plan to play those particular holes and any comments the announcers may have about them.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

The Masters to me is the best looking sports programming in HD. CBS does a great, great job. Hardly any commercials, all the cameras are HD unlike NBC. It is the one sporting event that is a must see each year for me.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

byron said:


> didn't they have a MIX channel for the masters last year? I'm almost positive they did. If it wasn't the masters then maybe the us open?


I don't recall the Masters Mix channel but I do remember one of Tiger's entire early rounds of the US Open on a channel to itself.

Loo


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

NYSmoker said:


> Funny thing is I would like to see someone other than Tiger once in a while.
> Watching golf has become watching Tiger.


It seems many think this but the reality is that during weekend coverage it's always the guys in the hunt that get the air time. The only time someone ten strokes back will find his way on screen is if he makes a great shot like a hole in one or a monster putt. Tiger is almost always in the hunt.

Loo


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

bjlc said:


> wow This is GREAT( Flounder from Animal House). this should allow Ben Wright and Gary Mc Cord a chance to really expand their announcing skills. These three announcers are or were the best in their field, with the exception of at Augusta.


I don't think Ben Wright's comments which got him off the air were a result of anything at the Masters. I think it was a CBS thing and women's golfers.

McCord is fine but I'd like CBS to get Johnny Miller and then do all the golf coverage.

Who is Jack Reynolds?

Keep Fairway Feherty and his bucket and spade. I also like having Pat Summerall doing the intro scenes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Excerpted from www.skyreport.com


> _"DIRECTV said it will offer subscribers coverage of the '08 Masters Tournament
> through a multi-channel broadcast package which will combine live CBS & ESPN
> coverage of the tournament with additional views of Augusta National golf course,
> access to tournament leader board information, hole-by- hole player statistics,
> ...


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> Satracer,
> 
> Any news on whether or not some of the coverage on the "Featured Holes" will focus on the dialogue between the golfers and their caddies?
> 
> It would be pretting interesting to hear the thoughts and strategies on how they plan to play those particular holes and any comments the announcers may have about them.


Normally the PGA does not allow the players to be "miked" during play. The Champions tour does allow that. Now if they were using a near by mike that might be allowed. And you also have to remember its Augusta National and they have their own set of rules


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

wow This is GREAT( Flounder from Animal House). this should allow Ben Wright and Gary Mc Cord a chance to really expand their announcing skills. 

I hope that they top the Directv list of Golf Announcers available. 


and to really cover these holes, I hear that Jack Whitaker ( spel) will be there to do commentary as well. 


that's my hope that we get the Best announcers for these holes. 

and truly all these guys are the best. and I am not kidding. 

but certain close minded individuals prevent them from working this theater because, they are above criticism and above light humor. 

but mostly because, they feel that they are elite and above everyone else. and their attitudes and actions have proven them to be so many, many times over. 



but if you wanted the best. These three announcers are or were the best in their field, with the exception of at Augusta.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

Jack Whitaker, (spel) gave a synopsis of the contrast to what happens at Augusta and yet what doesn't happen at Augusta. 


Yes Ben Wright made his comments at a different setting, but he was not allowed to go to Augusta because of his commments.

Gary McCord, made the comment of how the greens were Bikini waxed, and Don't hit your ball down there, that's were the bodies are buried. 

But, how far from the truth was he? how else, off the cuff, do you discribe the greens at the Masters. and when he said that about the "bodies are buried" He was referring to the people who had lost their chances at winning the Masters. 

if he got "too close to home" that was not his fault.


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

bjlc said:


> Jack Whitaker, (spel) gave a synopsis of the contrast to what happens at Augusta and yet what doesn't happen at Augusta.
> 
> Yes Ben Wright made his comments at a different setting, but he was not allowed to go to Augusta because of his commments.
> 
> ...


I thought you meant Jack Whitacker but wasn't sure. Ben Wright isn't with CBS at all now because of his comments. McCord gets tiresome especially if you have any experience with the Tiger Woods games.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

NYSmoker said:


> Funny thing is I would like to see someone other than Tiger once in a while.
> Watching golf has become watching Tiger.


I will admit that I don't watch any golf tournament that doesn't include Tiger.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Nick said:


> Excerpted from www.skyreport.com





> "DIRECTV said it will offer subscribers coverage of the '08 Masters Tournament
> through a multi-channel broadcast package which will combine live CBS & ESPN
> coverage of the tournament with additional views of Augusta National golf course,
> access to tournament leader board information, hole-by- hole player statistics,
> ...


Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

DBEX said:


> I don't think D11 will be on line in time for the tournament.


No, but D10 is. Compared to this time last year, they have a lot of bandwith to play with to add these cool short term channels. I was pointing out what they can do with that bandwith. When D11 gets up, they will have even more to play with. I can only imagine what they have in store for NFLST and other packages this fall and next year.


----------



## pacjag (Apr 10, 2007)

bigref said:


> Normally the PGA does not allow the players to be "miked" during play. The Champions tour does allow that. Now if they were using a near by mike that might be allowed. And you also have to remember its Augusta National and they have their own set of rules


The Masters is not a PGA tournament, if I recall correctly.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

pacjag said:


> The Masters is not a PGA tournament, if I recall correctly.


Yeah it is! It's the first of the four majors.


----------



## dbooth (Nov 6, 2007)

EARL got scooped on a DTV story WOW


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't have any Tiger Wood's games. I have Nickaus 6.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> I used to hate watching golf on TV - since we got HD a few years back I can't seem to change the channel. It's... just... so... beautiful. :eek2:


Just think what it would look like, if you ever went outside


----------



## pacjag (Apr 10, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah it is! It's the first of the four majors.


Well, yes and no. I could not recall the details so I did some research. Yes, it is recognized as an official event by the PGA Tour but the Tour has nothing to do with the running of the event. That is why Augusta National has so much independent control of the marketing, television rights, etc.

Like others, I look forward to the Masters every year. I wish more golf tournaments were organized the same way.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Just think what it would look like, if you ever went outside


Just think...



tcusta00 said:


> Jeff, I'd agree with you that once you start playing golf it also becomes more interesting to watch. I guess my interest in playing the game really coincided with the dawn of HD in my home.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

pacjag said:


> Like others, I look forward to the Masters every year. I wish more golf tournaments were organized the same way.


I.e., little commercial interruption. CBS is limited to 4 minutes per hour.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I really hope the bonus channels are HD. I am looking forward to watching as much of the Masters as possible this year. The Masters in HD is simply beautiful.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

There actually are people out there that watch golf just to watch Tiger? I hope they get Tiger's Golf Channel(AKA The Golf Channel!). But then again, if they started watching TGC they probably wouldn't leave the house.
As far as them showing other golfers when Tiger's playing, I've watched them show Tiger walk off the tee box and stroll down the fairway and he was 11 shots behind. I'd much rather see Tiger miss the cut at the Masters, just so I can watch more than one golfer all day!


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah it is! It's the first of the four majors.


It is not a PGA event directly, but most events are not PGA events. The Masters is very steep in tradition and it is PGA players that make up the tour.

In any event, I have never seen in a regular tour event players being miked. I have seen it at the Skins game and the Champions tour (older golfers  ) The networks can interview the players "inside the ropes" but never during a regular event. Just looked it up. Its the "PGA tour" not an PGA event. PGA.com for official events and pgatour.com for the rest.

Are you confused? I am :icon_dumm


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bigref said:


> It is not a PGA event directly, but most events are not PGA events. The Masters is very steep in tradition and it is PGA players that make up the tour.
> 
> In any event, I have never seen in a regular tour event players being miked. I have seen it at the Skins game and the Champions tour (older golfers  ) The networks can interview the players "inside the ropes" but never during a regular event. Just looked it up. Its the "PGA tour" not an PGA event. PGA.com for official events and pgatour.com for the rest.
> 
> Are you confused? I am :icon_dumm


I'm going to read that again after I've had a beer tonight and see if it makes more sense. :lol:


----------



## kniles (Apr 24, 2007)

I read throught link and it would seem that both home and bussiness accounts would be able to view the Masters with the bonis coverage.


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm going to read that again after I've had a beer tonight and see if it makes more sense. :lol:


 Thats my problem I wrote that without drinking a beer 1st


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It is a PGA Tour Event meaning that it is sanctioned by the PGA Tour but as many golf tournaments it is an INVITATIONAL TOURNAMENT which means the Masters selects who plays in THEIR Tournament and not the PGA.

They are however closely related as many PGA Officials are Augusta National Members.

I'm just thankful that I am on the List to get Practice Round Tickets. You can take pictures and talk to them and it is much better than being there during the tournament because during the tournament you can hardly see the players unless you sit somewhere and don't move for the whole tournament.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm going to read that again after I've had a beer tonight and see if it makes more sense. :lol:


Nope, sorry bigref, the beer still didn't help. 

But richierich kinda did. A little. Sorta.



richierich said:


> It is a PGA Tour Event meaning that it is sanctioned by the PGA Tour but as many golf tournaments it is an INVITATIONAL TOURNAMENT which means the Masters selects who plays in THEIR Tournament and not the PGA.
> 
> They are however closely related as many PGA Officials are Augusta National Members.


Oh well. These are the same guys that wore pink plaid pants in the seventies and thought it was cool. Let's not try to make too much sense of 'em!


----------



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

bjlc said:


> I don't have any Tiger Wood's games. I have Nickaus 6.


Is that still around? I didn't realize anyone played JN6 anymore...


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

Pretty cool. I usually don't watch golf on Tv, but I may have to check this out.


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome!

It's definitely 95% Tiger out there - which is fine - but at least we'll have options now. It'd really be cool to be able to pick a group or golfer to follow the entire round (Freddie Couples) but that would require a helluva lot of manpower.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I watch Golf and if Tiger is on great but there are alot of great golfers around that I love to watch just as much.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

I was looking for info on this now that it's Masters week and thought I'd resurrect this thread. 

It looks like 701 will be the mix channel and 702, 703, 704, and 705 will be the channels represented on the mix in SD. 706 will be the HD mix and 707-710 will be the full screen HD representation of the channels shown on the mix.

As far as the debate of whether or not the Masters is a PGA Tour event, most here are spot on in trying to explain it. It's official PGA Tour money and it's winner is identified as an official PGA Tour win but the Masters itself is not a PGA Tour stop and is run entirely by the Augusta National Golf Club. In fact none of the "Majors" are PGA Tour stops with the USGA, R & A, and PGA of America (club professionals) running the others. That's partly why the PGA Tour makes such a push for The Players to be a "fifth Major". They want one of their own to be included. All other PGA Tour stops are part of the PGA Tour schedule. In fact, it's been in the last 20 years or so that the British Open became an official win and money on the PGA Tour and more recently British Open champs prior to that decision were recognized as winners by the PGA Tour. Arnold Palmer picked up a couple additional PGA Tour wins at the age of, like, 70. I can't find info on the exact years these happened.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

loowaters said:


> I was looking for info on this now that it's Masters week and thought I'd resurrect this thread.
> 
> It looks like 701 will be the mix channel and 702, 703, 704, and 705 will be the channels represented on the mix in SD. 706 will be the HD mix and 707-710 will be the full screen HD representation of the channels shown on the mix.
> 
> As far as the debate of whether or not the Masters is a PGA Tour event, most here are spot on in trying to explain it. It's official PGA Tour money and it's winner is identified as an official PGA Tour win but the Masters itself is not a PGA Tour stop and is run entirely by the Augusta National Golf Club. In fact none of the "Majors" are PGA Tour stops with the USGA, R & A, and PGA of America (club professionals) running the others. That's partly why the PGA Tour makes such a push for The Players to be a "fifth Major". They want one of their own to be included. All other PGA Tour stops are part of the PGA Tour schedule. In fact, it's been in the last 20 years or so that the British Open became an official win and money on the PGA Tour and more recently British Open champs prior to that decision were recognized as winners by the PGA Tour. Arnold Palmer picked up a couple additional PGA Tour wins at the age of, like, 70. I can't find info on the exact years these happened.


Thanks Loo for bringing this back up....I was hoping to catch some of this when it was on and for the info on the tournys.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

I watched the HD VOD on the Masters preview and it is beutiful. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

bigwad said:


> I'd much rather see Tiger miss the cut at the Masters, just so I can watch more than one golfer all day!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

loowaters said:


> That's partly why the PGA Tour makes such a push for The Players to be a "fifth Major".


And it should be!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bigwad said:


> I'd much rather see Tiger miss the cut at the Masters, just so I can watch more than one golfer all day!


I suspect you are in the minority in that view, as if that were to happen...watch the viewership ratings take a huge nosedive. That is the case in any tournament he's in, not just the Masters.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Well Said Mr HDTVFAN!!!


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

loowaters said:


> I was looking for info on this now that it's Masters week and thought I'd resurrect this thread.
> 
> It looks like 701 will be the mix channel and 702, 703, 704, and 705 will be the channels represented on the mix in SD. 706 will be the HD mix and 707-710 will be the full screen HD representation of the channels shown on the mix.


Thanks for the channel line-up. Time to clean out the old movies, reset the priority list and record, record, record. Friday is telecommute day for me . . . guess I'll "work" from the sofa in front of the big(ger) screen.

Went to the Practice Rounds at the Masters in 1996. It's very impressive the way they put this tourney on. Was very, very pleasantly surprised that the prices for the food sold on premises were very reasonable. I'm used to getting held up at the Cardinals and Rams games. Really nice for them NOT to do that (hope they haven't changed in that respect).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DirecTV3049 said:


> Thanks for the channel line-up. Time to clean out the old movies, reset the priority list and record, record, record. Friday is telecommute day for me . . . guess I'll "work" from the sofa in front of the big(ger) screen.


Oh yes....I neglected to say "thank you" as well.

Many of us appreciate the information.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect you are in the minority in that view, as if that were to happen...watch the viewership ratings take a huge nosedive. That is the case in any tournament he's in, not just the Masters.


Yeah, I've never understood those that don't want to watch Tiger. When he's not in contention on the weekends he really doesn't get a lot of air time. That's the catch, he's almost always right there. There's so much to learn for your own game from this guy from club selection to preshot routine to being aggressive around the greens. He's truly amazing. I'm not sure people ever tuned into Chicago Bulls games in hopes that Michael Jordan was out with an injury so they could see everyone else on the court do their thing. Same with Gretzky. I don't get it. The guy is legendary, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

loowaters said:


> Yeah, I've never understood those that don't want to watch Tiger. When he's not in contention on the weekends he really doesn't get a lot of air time. That's the catch, he's almost always right there. There's so much to learn for your own game from this guy from club selection to preshot routine to being aggressive around the greens. He's truly amazing. I'm not sure people ever tuned into Chicago Bulls games in hopes that Michael Jordan was out with an injury so they could see everyone else on the court do their thing. Same with Gretzky. I don't get it. The guy is legendary, enjoy it while you can.


Tiger's a compelling story, that is for sure. But, I certainly enjoy watching golf on television when there is a competitive ending - two or three guys in the running going into the final holes or a play-off.

I doubt, though, my own game benefits from watching him or patterning my game after him. A guy, like Tiger, who hits PW's 150 yards has little in common with a weekend duffer, like me, who tops out with a PW at about 110 yds. (assuming that it's not sculled . . . in which case, it can roll forever on the baked Midwestern summer soil).

A few years back someone gave me Tiger's book, "How I Play Golf," as a Xmas present. It has sit on a shelf gathering dust since being opened. My initial reaction to Tiger's "How I Play Golf" was to mutter (internally) "with a great deal of talent, sir; with a great deal of talent."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

loowaters said:


> Yeah, I've never understood those that don't want to watch Tiger. When he's not in contention on the weekends he really doesn't get a lot of air time. That's the catch, he's almost always right there. There's so much to learn for your own game from this guy from club selection to preshot routine to being aggressive around the greens. He's truly amazing. I'm not sure people ever tuned into Chicago Bulls games in hopes that Michael Jordan was out with an injury so they could see everyone else on the court do their thing. Same with Gretzky. I don't get it. The guy is legendary, enjoy it while you can.


Not to mention for those of us who *attempt* to play golf ourselves....we also appreciate the actual shot-making as much as the competition itself.

I picked up 2 small specific "tidbits" in watching over the years, which I still use today - they helped me drop from a "90's golfer" into the "80's" now on a consistent basis.

Like the commercial says - These Guys Are Good.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not to mention for those of us who *attempt* to play golf ourselves....we also appreciate the actual shot-making as much as the competition itself.
> 
> I picked up 2 small specific "tidbits" in watching over the years, which I still use today - they helped me drop from a "90's golfer" into the "80's" now on a consistent basis.


That's exactly why I now appreciate golf on TV so much more now. Before I picked up the game I would pause momentarily on golf while channel surfing, now I end up there for hours on end. :grin:

80s? What are they? 
90s? I think I've seen them in the past. 
100s. Ah, welcome home, tcusta00.


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

DirecTV3049 said:


> I doubt, though, my own game benefits from watching him or patterning my game after him. A guy, like Tiger, who hits PW's 150 yards has little in common with a weekend duffer, like me, who tops out with a PW at about 110 yds. (assuming that it's not sculled . . . in which case, it can roll forever on the baked Midwestern summer soil).
> 
> A few years back someone gave me Tiger's book, "How I Play Golf," as a Xmas present. It has sit on a shelf gathering dust since being opened. My initial reaction to Tiger's "How I Play Golf" was to mutter (internally) "with a great deal of talent, sir; with a great deal of talent."


I didn't mention in my post anything about how far he hits the ball. That's not the point because when he steps on it, only a few guys can hit it as far. We can learn a lot from him in many other ways about playing this great game. Whether it's what I mentioned in my previous post or learning to hit a sawed off long iron (his stinger) to keep it out of the wind or just watching the full swing of his (the finest example of fundamentals and power out there) it's all adaptable. Finding a player with a similar body shape to yours and trying to emulate their swing is a great way to develop your swing (for me it's Darren Clarke, but he hasn't been in contention much in recent years) but everybody can get something from watching Tiger.

As far as Tiger's book, it's now a little out of date since he overhauled his swing with Hank Haney. If you try to apply some of his tips on hitting driver you'll end up getting your left knee (for a right handed golfer) scoped just like Tiger...and me. 

Sorry, I'm getting off subject. Go Masters in HD on DirecTV. Yeah!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

...all I know is that I have a ton of HD Masters programming set on 3 HD DVR's this weekend coming up....

I hope to be there in person at least 1-2 of those days as well. Now that's 3D viewing!


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

There's not much I wouldn't do to be there live. Does ANGC need an official Sunday back 9 streaker?!


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I picked up 2 small specific "tidbits" in watching over the years, which I still use today - they helped me drop from a "90's golfer" into the "80's" now on a consistent basis.
> 
> So what were your two "tidbits" that have helped? I have spent money on lessons, a 3 day school at Hilton Head and nothing seems to help:bang


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bigref said:


> So what were your two "tidbits" that have helped? I have spent money on lessons, a 3 day school at Hilton Head and nothing seems to help:bang


Keep your head down and don't think too much.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bigref said:


> So what were your two "tidbits" that have helped? I have spent money on lessons, a 3 day school at Hilton Head and nothing seems to help:bang


Since putting is at least 1/2 the game....the grip and stance for putting are crucial to lower scores - not enough time is spent by most folks on this area of the game. The second had to do with pitch shots, and how to swing through them properly.

In those 2 areas, I've shaved 10 strokes a round.

Now you know why I love to watch the Masters (and other golf venues) on TV - seeing it in HD is all the sweeter.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Keep your head down and don't think too much.


Also good advice.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since putting is at least 1/2 the game....the grip and stance for putting are crucial to lower scores - not enough time is spent by most folks on this area of the game. The second had to do with pitch shots, and how to swing through them properly..


75% of all golf shots are within 150 yards of the pin. That's why the great golfers don't panic when they hit a poor tee shot.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

HDTVFAN001 and RICHIERICH will be at the Par 3 Tournament tomorrow so look for us!!! LOL!!! 

Weather is supposed to be in the High 70s and Sunny!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> HDTVFAN001 and RICHIERICH will be at the Par 3 Tournament tomorrow so look for us!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Weather is supposed to be in the High 70s and Sunny!!! YEAH!!!


Not to worry.....we'll both be bringing our cameras.

This is from last time around...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not to worry.....we'll both be bringing our cameras.


Try and get some good shots of Tiger in his back swing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is the first I have heard of it..
> 
> Do you have a link?


You're kidding right? The "goo rue" of D* didn't know about this? Its been talked about on here for about the last 2 months.  

The Masters was one of the first things I watched with my new HDTV 4 years ago. I can still remember Arnold Palmer walking down the fairway and remembering how good the HD picture looked. I also remember that the first 2 days of coverage was carried in HD on a sub-channel.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Try and get some good shots of Tiger in his back swing.


Yeah, we all know how that worked out last time.... :lol:

In any case...gotta run to pick up richerich on the road to Augusta...ya'll have a good day.

When we get back, we'll have to start watching the first of a fun week of HD recorded on the HD DVR's...


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Try and get some good shots of Tiger in his back swing.


I doubt Tiger is doing the Par 3 tourney. If he was to win, he wouldn't win the regular tournament! :lol: Hehe, allegedly. And I don't think cameras are allowed during the Masters.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4530038


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

I started watching the DOD Masters preview last night and it is very good.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mroot said:


> I doubt Tiger is doing the Par 3 tourney. If he was to win, he wouldn't win the regular tournament! :lol: Hehe, allegedly. And I don't think cameras are allowed during the Masters.


Just got back from August with richerich....Tiger did not participate....word there was he has some kind of cold or other ailment and was taking it easy today.....he was listed on the tentative list to be there.

Still - we got to be there with 2 Holes in One at the Par 3 contest. Thanks to richerich, we jointly enjoyed a terrific day, terrific weather, and terrific golf.

Will get some photos up here within the next day or so...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mroot said:


> I doubt Tiger is doing the Par 3 tourney. If he was to win, he wouldn't win the regular tournament! :lol: Hehe, allegedly. And I don't think cameras are allowed during the Masters.


CAMERAS ARE ALLOWED DURING THE PRACTICE ROUNDS ONLY BUT NO CELL PHONES (THANK GOD)!!!

The weather couldn't have been better, not too cold or hot or windy but just right. And the beer was COLD!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As richerich said...conditions were great yesterday -


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just got back from August with richerich....Tiger did not participate....word there was he has some kind of cold or other ailment and was taking it easy today.....he was listed on the tentative list to be there.
> 
> Still - we got to be there with 2 Holes in One at the Par 3 contest. Thanks to richerich, we jointly enjoyed a terrific day, terrific weather, and terrific golf.
> 
> Will get some photos up here within the next day or so...


Well color me jealous. I would love to be there.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wish the Golf Channel had their coverage in HD. 

I wonder if the 707 feed will be MPEG4 vs. the MPEG2 feed of 206?


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

is it on yet? Any updates on how PQ looks? I am stuck watching the leaderboard, cannot get streaming video at work. Mickelson is -2 through 8.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> I wish the Golf Channel had their coverage in HD.
> 
> I wonder if the 707 feed will be MPEG4 vs. the MPEG2 feed of 206?


All the 700 HD feeds are MPEG-2


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

This is the coolest thing! I've never had ST, so the mix channel and the interactive leader board and the four channels........



Sorry, passed out for a sec.

That leaderboard is just so so wicked!


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

dshu82 said:


> is it on yet? Any updates on how PQ looks? I am stuck watching the leaderboard, cannot get streaming video at work. Mickelson is -2 through 8.


IMO, PQ is awsome. I wanna stay on the mix channel, but when you go full screen for something its really hard to go back


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

can't wait to check this out... sounds really cool...


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

This is VERY well done - kudos D*!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I gotta say, I like having the option, but don't find myself using it very much. The delay in switching from one thing (Amen Corner) to another (ESPN coverage) hinders the experience. And I don't really like just keeping the mix up either, because the full picture is soooo much better. I used the mix for the first 30-40 minutes or so, but now I'm just watching the standard ESPN coverage and will probably continue to do so for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I gotta say, I like having the option, but don't find myself using it very much. The delay in switching from one thing (Amen Corner) to another (ESPN coverage) hinders the experience. And I don't really like just keeping the mix up either, because the full picture is soooo much better. I used the mix for the first 30-40 minutes or so, but now I'm just watching the standard ESPN coverage and will probably continue to do so for the rest of the weekend.


Isnt CBS carrying Sat and Sun coverage instead?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's a pretty cool thing to have. I had to send a hit to my box for it to show up in my channel lists, for those who are having the same problem. The same thing happened when ESPN News launched in HD last week.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

I am getting 721(Channel not purchased) error on 706-710 channels. I have Family package and HD. 
Isn't it a free preview ???


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

See post above yours.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

How do you send a hit ?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

YOu can login to your account at directv.com, click customer service, troubleshooting, channels, and there you will see the link at the bottom. You may have to manually reset the receiver afterwards as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Isnt CBS carrying Sat and Sun coverage instead?


First 2 days ESPN, last 2 rounds CBS.

Enjoy the HD.....


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

I tried to refresh services through DirecTV.com... but no use.

After refreshng services I am getting 709 Channel. But it is showing a still photo. All other channels between 706-710 except 709 are still not available (721 error).

I also restarted by HR20-700 but no luck...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

try sending another auth and give it some time. It took a good 20-30 minutes for me to get ESPN News HD last week.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All the 700 HD feeds are MPEG-2


AH yes that makes sense, for all the older HD receivers.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> First 2 days ESPN, last 2 rounds CBS.
> 
> Enjoy the HD.....


I am...watching Amen Corner in HD glory (I recorded it from earlier).


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All the 700 HD feeds are MPEG-2


IMO the picture was looking good for MP-2.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

jodyguercio said:


> Isnt CBS carrying Sat and Sun coverage instead?


Yes, sorry, that's what I meant. I'll be watching the main feed (ESPN or CBS) the rest of the weekend. I'll probably check out the mix occasionally, but not very often.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I still don't know how they can golf with all those people around and clapping in the distant. I guess you get used to it after a while.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The Masters Mix HD channels were breathtaking yesterday. Swapped b/w the ESPN feed and the Amen Corner and 15/16 Holes Channels. Nice having the onscreen leaderboard that includes Masters Trivia, list of all past Masters Champs, and you can even look at a specific player's score card. Awesome! Way to go, D* and ESPN!

I assume this is a D* exclusive.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

I agree that the PQ on the Mix chaneel was FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! 

Now what I've been saying for ever, please give us MLB EI mix in HD like the masters!
PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

d max82 said:


> I agree that the PQ on the Mix chaneel was FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Now what I've been saying for ever, please give us MLB EI mix in HD like the masters!
> PLEASE!!!!!!


Ya this is simply awesome. I had to call my dad and brag about my D* service. He now wants to come over after work today lol.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I loved using my HR10-150 recording both the Amen Corner & Holes 15 & 16 and then switching back & forth between them because it has DLB!!!


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought Directv did a great job and really enjoyed the extras of having a popup leader board and the trivia. All and all it was a great experience.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Next year they should offer the mix channel with no leader board and no borders around the four displays. That way with larger TV screens you could have all four in a reasonable size. Then you can move from screen to screen for the audio and also still interactively bring up the leader board.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's funny how people watch TV differently - I used the mix channel to look at the leaderboard and see quickly who was on what hole and jump. Otherwise I didn't stay there for more than a few minutes at a time. 

I think the suggestion of doing away with the graphics would be cool too and I could easily adapt to it.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

As I reported in other threads, the graphics were inaccessible unless I was watching live which I consider to be a poor way of doing things. Even after fast forwarding back to live after being behind live, the graphics were still inaccessible until I tuned off the channel and back. 

There were also other issues with trick play functions not working correctly on any of the mix channels.

Still plenty of bugs and implementation details to be worked out in my opinion.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I really enjoyed switching back & forth between the regular CBS channel and either the Amen Corner channel (708) or the Holes 15 * 16 channel (709). 

DLB is really FANTASTIC on my HR10-250!!!


----------

